# Family pic x



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fergus spending time with his Mummy and Daddy before he's a big boy and moves to his forever home xx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful photo x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely family picture.
Fergus looks an adorable bundle of fun and a cheeky grin.
The parents also look proud of their offspring.
Enjoy his homecoming


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What an amazing and moving picture, their little boy is ready to go out into the big world So many adventures ahead for Fergus (which will be great to hear about) and mum and dad can put their paws up for a bit and say good job, well done


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He really is a complete mix of the 2.He has his dads eyes and colouring but mums merle markings and they are both great with him.They spent ages playing today as a family,so cute xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute picture makes for nice memories Your puppy is so cute!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That's really incredible to see. Beautiful all three.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

What size are the parents? Looks like he will be big. 

Great picture.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Such a lovely photo. One for the photo album I reckon x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah that is the best picture ever!! You don't often get dad in the picture as well, it's just lovely x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous. Aren't they all beautiful? Brilliant picture for the mantle. Xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

What a brilliant picture! How on earth did you do it Mandy?! 

So exciting - only a couple of sleeps to go now  I'm crazy busy here the next couple of days (house guests, 5th birthday party for twins, attempting facepainting for the first time ) but I am sooooo looking forward to meeting you (and Mhari) on Sunday and seeing lovely wee Fergus again  He looks waaaaay bigger than his sister


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DebsH said:


> What a brilliant picture! How on earth did you do it Mandy?!
> 
> So exciting - only a couple of sleeps to go now  I'm crazy busy here the next couple of days (house guests, 5th birthday party for twins, attempting facepainting for the first time ) but I am sooooo looking forward to meeting you (and Mhari) on Sunday and seeing lovely wee Fergus again  He looks waaaaay bigger than his sister



Debs I met billy yesterday and he is huge and absolutely stunning!!! Im looking forward to meeting you all too and of course getting a cuddle from cora xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

mandym said:


> Debs I met billy yesterday and he is huge and absolutely stunning!!! Im looking forward to meeting you all too and of course getting a cuddle from cora xxx


My lovely blue eyed boy 

Cora has grown, but I still think she's a wee dot  There's a cockapoo at our puppy class who is only three weeks older and he's huge compared to Cora!

Will be great to compare them


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous pic, soooo cute!!! How lovely that they are both so good with him. X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh you've had a busy week Deb, but an eventful one ...looking forward to Sunday, like you've said great to meet you ladies, looking forward to seeing Cora and Fergus together and ofcourse it'll be eventually real...Fergus comes home and is no. 3 ...yippeee .... 2 more sleeps OMG


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> What size are the parents? Looks like he will be big.
> 
> Great picture.


Dad is 16 inches at the shoulders and mum 15 inches x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab photo .. just missing 2 other important people .. Granny Mandy (sorry hun) and New human Mummy Karen xxx

Stunning dogs all 3 of them


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful beautiful pic... Very few people will have a photo like that. 

Can't wait to meet everyone.... Praying for dry weather here ray:ray:ray:

xxx

Ps Mandy you'll need to persuade Billy's mum to join here... I've been dreaming about him... 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's got to be one of the cutest pics I've seen! All three are gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Just beautiful  x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a great picture. He is lovely. As are his parents.


----------



## jessicaw (Aug 17, 2013)

aw what a cute picture,im going to miss him so much..had tears in my eyes saying 'bye' to him todayx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Jess don't start me off ... If ever your down my way. Your more than welcome xx


----------



## Carlypops (Jul 13, 2013)

Awww what a beautiful pic!! Brought a wee tear to my eye. Hope you are enjoying your new arrival xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Carly, doing great thanks, how's Maisie, good I hope xx


----------

